# rear end problem



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry for the length of whats about to happen. so recently
i shredded my carrier bearing by getting a little too happy with the rear end. not knowing what the noise it was making was i took my 04 to a gm dealer who charged me 100 bucks to test drive it and tell me i need a whole new rear end ($3376.92) i said screw that and took it to a local shop to have the diff opened up (because gm didnt even ask me if i would like them to do that) as it turned out diff is fine and carrier bearing is not. so i replaced the rear diff fluid with mobil1 75w140 full syn. and called that a day. after i got another driveshaft in (after i found out that there is not a way to replace the bearing itself) so now that its all put back together and running again something in the rear end is binding up real bad when i turn. but only after driving for a bit and warming the diff up. the only thing in the diff that changed is the fluid. i did dome reasearch and found out about the friction modifier that the diff needs and its on order now. but would not having that modifier give me such horrible grinding? or is there something else i need to look into?


----------



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

I know this was a much earlier post, but I am having the same exact issue. What was the cause of the issue and what did you do to fix it short of buying a whole new rear end?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

this sounds kinda like what I was about to post about. but for me its when there's any wheel slip it sounds like a 'creaking' sound.


----------



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

I get serious clunking when i turn. At first i thought it was the drive shaft acting up but i replaced it (was on my list of upgrades anyways) and had the same issue. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## purposebuiltsleeper (Feb 28, 2013)

there's a friction modifier you're supposed to add to limited slip diffs when you change the fluid. i can't remember the name of it off the top of my head but it's available at gmpartshouse.com it costs about 20 bucks for 4 oz


----------

